# dremel



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*What do you need to do?*

What do you need to do, it would be much easier to purchase the parts you need instead of buying a whole new tool. If you describe the mods you need to make to the case / computer we could help more with what to purchase.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Depending on just How Much more power you're lookin' for,..
You might want to step up to a 1/4" corded rotary tool... Dewalt makes a nice 1... or Roto-zip...


----------



## seawiz (Feb 22, 2010)

Its really just for cutting computer cases and such. I probably won't be using it for any construction work. The problem is the dremel I have now has a very hard time cutting through aluminum, don't know if there are any out there that can handle it or if I need to upgrade to a more powerful tool all together. So, I guess that answers the power question as well.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Aluminum is a bytch to cut, because it melts,+ loads up the cutting tool....

Rub the cutting edge of the tool on some beeswax before,+ during your cut...
Keeping the base metal Cold also helps... Keeping it damp/ wet helps with cooling it...


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

seawiz said:


> .....but I know dremels are tool talk......


 wiz,You came to the right place



seawiz said:


> .......I'm looking for something with some more power and more attachments......


 I bought a Dremel 4000 (the 400 series had a lot of problems) it has more power and convenience than in my still working 300 series motor. I bought it with the optional keyless chuck so I don't have to fiddle with that little wrench. I also prefer the corded tool versus the Li-Ion Dremels because of the corded tools higher power
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-4000-2...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1266872430&sr=1-3 

  There are a lot of trick new accessories:
I like the new tool less EZ Lock cutting wheels.
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-EZ406-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1266872008&sr=8-1 
I used it on a old Abus hardened steel padlock (I lost the key)
It took 40 seconds to cut through with NO visible wear on the cutting wheel.

  There is also a special wheel for cutting Plastic
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-EZ476-...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1266874404&sr=8-1 

For faster cutting in plastic and also enable straight line cuts with the aid of an external guide rail, here is a Mini Saw Attachment: 
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-670-Mi...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1266874661&sr=1-3 

Used with the Mini Saw Blade, but NOT for metal: 
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-546-01...ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1266874791&sr=1-4 

For making circular holes in plastic cases regular hole saws can't be beat, but for irregular shaped holes, *High Speed Cutters* work good in plastic: 
http://www.dremel-direct.com/acatalog/High_Speed_Cutters.html 

I used two of the cutters to make the irregular hole for the epoxied in Test Plug on the attached pic.
.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Dremels are a handy little tool, but they are still more a hobby tool than "work" tool. As suggested, sounds like you really need to go with a true rotary tool also known as a "die grinder", from their design purpose of being a detail working tool for the die and tool making industry.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Each have their place*

Oh, I dont know about "hobby" tool. I think each has it's own place. I find that I use a dremel more than my die grinder. If I need to cut a bolt or grind something small down I reach for a dremel. If I need to sharpen my shovel or clean up some rust, I grab a die grinder. Could each do the job of the other in a pinch, yeah. 

For cutting a hole in a computer case, I would go with the dremel.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

JCAHILL4 said:


> Oh, I don't know about "*hobby*" tool.....


I lost the key for this Lock. It took exactly *40 seconds *for a EZ Lock cutter wheel to cut through the shank using a 20 year old Dremel model 395. After the cut there was no apparent wear on the EZ-Lock cutting wheel.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=304485901&pf_rd_i=B00004UDI9

The new 4000 series Dremels have a more powerful motor. 
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-4000-2...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1268179027&sr=1-1


----------

